# screw posts



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey i did a search about this,but couldn't find the thread.anybody know where that thread is about drilling out resin screw posts?i don't want to damage these.any help appreciated,as they are the first resins i have had.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotnewbie69 said:


> hey i did a search about this,but couldn't find the thread.anybody know where that thread is about drilling out resin screw posts?i don't want to damage these.any help appreciated,as they are the first resins i have had.



I have the correct bit size written down in my attic. 1/16? maybe?

I'll get back to you.:thumbsup:

I'd like to see the thread too. I did drill a few of those fray style bodies without any issue. They were my first.:tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks!they were done by hilltop,and i don't want to screw them up.pardon the pun.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Newbie, I start out with a small drill bit, it's easier to center the hole. You can take an axcto blade/something with a point and carefully twirll it make an indention for your drill bit also. After drilling the first hole, go back an use a larger bit. Taking out smaller bites is easier and less breakage. Keep a check on your drilling angle, make sure your going up the center of the post. When you start your screw, make a round or two, back it out, and thread some more. I'm sure there are other opinions, drill post jigs, and suggestions...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Get yourself a set of finger drills. A set like this would offer you a nice selection for those small hole requirements. 


http://www.micromark.com/FINGER-DRILLS-1and64-1and16-SET-OF-4,7286.html


Not sure what size the screw holes are you need, but here's a start. There's more to check out.

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a couple. I agree with the 1/16th dimension, as that's where I stop drilling. Get your hands on a pin vise. Harbor freight, hobby stores, ebay, what ever tickles your fancy... They usually come with a decent set of small drill bits, and are cut for hand drilling. An awl is a great way to locate the center of your post and make a small dimple for starting your drill. I also think it's a good idea to mate up your chassis with the body and thoroughly inspect the task at hand before starting. Some resin bodies don't line up exactly right with the chassis, and this is a much better time to find this out, rather than after the holes are drilled and the back wheels are rubbing the rear quarters. The Next thing I would advise locating is a tap for your holes. Some T jet screws are self tapping, which is okay, but there are taps for this purpose out there that make life much simpler. Option one, there was a seller on the bay by the name of zachbuff selling homemade tap tools at a decent price. Option two, RRR sells a tapping tool (might be the same one for all I know). Option three, hit up a couple hardware stores for a 2-56 tap. From what I've been told, this is the magic size. Best of luck to ya!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I drill my chassis for threaded body posts to mount Lexan bodies.
As stated by Slotman, a 1/16th bit (.0625) is used for a 2-56 tap.
I've drilled a few body screw posts & a .060 drill can be used.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used drills too, but I've heard horror stories of guys drilling right through a hood or truck too.. :freak: Either way will work, but one take a bit more effort to mess up than the other! :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with everything these guys say....LOLOLOLOL ....and I will add PATIENCE!

Joe makes a very important observation!!!! Just because you have screw posts doesnt mean the chassis and wheel wells are in the ball park. Assuming the post center is the correct location may fubar you!

Get a pin vise. Use the xacto trick to start your hole. Measure your screw and add in the chassis thickness. Then make a depth mark. Use a pilot hole. Check your angle, your center, and your depth frequently. Not all resin is the same so dont just blast the screw in. Use reason and judgement and be prepared to relieve or oversize the holes for harder resins. 

Dremels and electric drills are not for doing screw posts!

Note: Video Jimmy uses a heated awl to sizzle holes into screw posts with good results.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> .
> 
> Dremels and electric drills are not for doing screw posts!
> 
> ...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for all the tips,guys.got the camaro on an aw chassis,with the front axle in the higher hole,nice stance.the test jag looks good,but i did the unthinkable and now i have a tiny hole in my hood!it will fill with putty,but that's not the point!grrrr.i used two small bits,and twirled them in slowly,then took randy's advice and bored it out with the next size up.tapped the holes with the screws,and they worked out great.one thing i did do which joe suggested was mate the chassis to the body to premark my drill points.i will post pics as soon as i can figure out how to again.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*stick in the mud*



coach61 said:


> Bill Hall said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wish my common sense had won out over my sense of adventure.got impatient...oh well thats what putty's for.glad i didn't paint it first!


----------



## ditch (Jul 10, 2009)

A trick I use for depth is to measure (or eyeball) the depth and wrap a piece of tape around the bit at that point so you know when to stop.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Dremels and electric drills are not for doing screw posts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Draggy is a trained professional...

...might as well give slotnewbie a Bazooka!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

have you guys ever thought about this?

http://hoslotracer.com/content/mending-split-screw-post-brass-insert


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

holy carp!those are great!i didn't split the posts on the test chassis,but i do have a hole to patch in the hood from my pilot hole!i used an electric drill,and got cocky!i did fine trimming the post with my dremel,using the point where the post becomes overpour for reference.bill is right about the wheelbase issue.i almost got it right,but it just doesn't quite match up to my liking.luckily,Randy hilltop also sent another,in his generous care package so that is the one that will be the finished product.
Bill, draggy didn't need to send the bazooka,i have one of my own!lol!
thanks all for great advice as always.i have alot of catching up to do as far as pics,but will do a thread soon, as i have some cool stuff to post!
chasing my toddler takes all my weekends and looking for work takes most of the rest!cheers everyone.:wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

*well, let him know*

If you're interested, let Tony know, Once we have enough $$ in hand we can order them. they work great.


----------

